# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  the best laid plans......

## MIke R

It was a perfect plan....I booked this guy to do a book signing this coming Saturday.....take advantage of the Patriots fever up here with the Pats in the AFC finals this weekend,  on their way to a Super Bowl......sell lots of books....everybody is hap hap happy...perfect

except for one minor detail....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :thumbdown:

----------


## Rosemary

I am missing something.

----------


## KevinS

> I am missing something.



The Patriots lost, and are no longer in the AFC finals this weekend.

----------


## Rosemary

Nevermind.

----------


## rivertrash

That is funny, Mike!

----------


## MIke R

I'll let you know how funny it is tomorrow...I have 25 copies on hand and the author arriving at 230.....we'll see

----------


## MIke R

well we sold a few books....and I really like this guy and we hit it off very well...to the point where he is going to stay at one of my ski condos in August and do another  book signing at the beginning of the 2011 season.....quite a few books got signed and sold...a lot of people just came to whine about the Jets beating the Pats

this guy _really_ knows his NFL history....is  involved with a group of inside people to get both Patriots great Gino Capalletti and  Packers  great Jerry Kramer into the NFL Hall of Fame...he is an official NFL photographer as well who goes to every Pats home game to shoot.....he also gave me a copy of a 1944 NFL cover letter and contract between Curly Lambeau and a Green Bay Packer player which is pretty funny when you compare it to today..it is PDF format and if anyone can tell me how to copy that, I would post it in here..its well worth a look

----------


## JEK

Save the PDF as a JPG and then you can post.

----------


## MIke R

I tried that and it came out tiny small

----------


## MIke R

I got a better idea

I just sent it to you....LOL

----------


## JEK



----------


## MIke R

thanks!

----------


## andynap

Hey most of these guys had 2nd jobs- truck drivers and construction jobs. How TV changed all of that.

----------


## Dennis

FYI:

According to his biography in the Northland College Hall of Fame of Ashland, Wisconsin, Edward Mac McGroarty was both a football and basketball star for the college. He graduated in 1939 and went on to play with Green Bay and Cincinnati before a career-ending knee injury. However, in looking at the 1944 and 1945 Green Bay rosters his name does not appear, nor can I find a single Cincinnati pro football or pro basketball team from the 1940s and 1950s. Its a minor mystery, but a mystery nonetheless.

----------


## MIke R

interesting.......

----------


## JEK

That "contract" is spread far and wide across the internet. It goes in the category of: If it isn't true it should have been.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah that's how the book guy got it to me.....through email he said he got from someone else

----------

